

Ask HN: AppFog vs. Heroku for a Rails App - giologist

What does everyone think of AppFog? I've been using Heroku for my Rails app, but I've been thinking about going over to AppFog.
======
leoplct
Heroku. No other choice. It's the best!

What did you made think bad about Heroku?

